# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Koji stil ste izabrale?

## ivarica

znatizelja   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
he he
vidim vodi se zestoka borba

ivarica
kak mi se sve cini samo smo ti i ja glasale  :shock:   :shock:   :shock:

----------


## Muti

da ima žuti ili narančasti skin, njega bih izabrala  :wink:

----------


## Muti

i ja sam glasala   :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

subRed je jedini topli, ali mi se ne svidja  :Sad: . Jel' ima još koji skin koji se može uploadati, a da je topao? Sve mi puno sivog  :Sad: .

----------


## ivarica

morati cemo tomislava pritisnuti   :Laughing:  , on je to "muski" izabrao, onako kako bi moj damir.  :wink:

----------


## kloklo

Meni je phpxp2 "najžutiji"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pa sam za sad njega stavila...

A jadni je Tomislav, kad je birao skinove, smetnuo s uma s kim ovdje ima posla - s gomilom mama i mamas-to-be koje imaju maltene organsku potrebu da svoje nježne osjećaje pišu toplim bojama  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------

Meni je subRed baš lijep...trebate vidit neke od onih koje Tomislav NIJE stavio gore...npr Ash Grunge i slične...  :Rolling Eyes:  katastrofa...

----------

meni je smartBlue najbolji :Smile: ......a i rade mu ikone na hrvatskom(maznuto sa subSilvera)
još Vam uploadam dva skina...........i to je to.
Odite na phpbb site i pogledajte skinove, izaberite ih desetak koji su vam najbolji pa napravite pool.........dva sa najviše glasova uploadam na server.

----------


## MARCY

Evo, meni su ovi zgodni. Valjda me podsjećaju bojom na stari forum:

Nadam se da ću uspjeti staviti link

DesertStorm

typ

LastCrusade
[/code]

----------


## Oriana

Ajme, dajte objasnite onak zdravoseljački po čemu se to vidi koji smo stil izabrali??? Kaj to je uopće   :Embarassed:

----------


## marta

zeleni rulez!  :Grin:

----------


## MARCY

U svom profilu, ispod jezik foruma, imaš stil foruma. Npr subRed, Cobalt itd.

Ovisno o tome koji stil izabereš, forum će ti bit u različitim bojama.
Sad sam ja to zdravo seljački objasnila.

Najbolje probaj pa ćeš vidjeti.

----------


## †marival

na otvorenom dijelu odabrala sam subRed, a na zatvorenom smartBlue

----------


## NewAge

http://www.phpbb.com/styles/styles_demo/

otiđite na ovaj link i pregledajte što sve postoji od skinova - tamo na lijevoj strani je menu, pa pogledajte naziv skina

a onda kad se odlučite za dva, javite Tomislavu   :Smile:

----------


## Oriana

MARCY, ma super si ti to objasnila. Samo sam išla vidjeti koja je ova moja mješavina. 
php itd. baš mi je super, podsjeća me na stari forum
ali dobra mi je i subred, pa ću ih mijenjati povremeno  :D 

ona Cobalt mi je živa koma, luđački plava boja i ogromni križevi ko na groblju, brrrrr   :Mad:

----------


## Mrvuljak

I ja glasam za *"Last Crusade"-*najsličniji (narančastiji) mi je onom starom...  :Laughing:

----------


## Nika

Za sada sam na crvenom.
No imam filing da cu svaki dan staviti drugi 8)

----------


## MARCY

> (narančastiji) mi je onom starom...


čini mi se da je *typ* još narančastiji kad uđeš na podforum

----------


## Laura

Bas dobro da se moze mijenjati boja. 
Da li ce to ostati tako i dalje, ili ce se nakon rezultata glasovanja postaviti izabrani?

----------


## Muti

stil (skin) *typ* je odličan, toplo narančasti, najsličniji stilu starog foruma   :Smile:  

A koliko sam vidjela admin može i svoj stil napraviti, ne čini mi se jako teško (uzme se predložak i samo definiraju boje, fontovi, grafika i sl.   :Idea:

----------


## Marija

Na ovom sam subred, a na radnom sam stavila zelenu verziju. A od onih što nisu ponuđeni mi je najljepši desert storm

----------


## renata

ja sam isto za *DesertStorm* i *LastCrusade*

----------


## Mrvuljak

Ipak mi je "Last crusade" draži od "typ".....

----------


## kloklo

I ja dajem glas za desert storm   :Smile:

----------


## Mrvuljak

http://phpbb.com/styles/styles_demo/index.php?s=5

a i *ashfuel* mi nije loš...  :Laughing:  [/url]

----------


## Lukina_mama

Meni je nekak smartBlue najbolji  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja sam glasala za subSilver, a i subRed mi je dobar. Super mi je da ih možemo mijenjati.   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

Sad sam isla pregledat sve vase favorite i definitivno ostajem pri svom PHP XP 2 rules kak bi marta rekla

zadovoljava sve moje kriterije

1. SVI se naslovi, podnaslovi i nadnaslovi JASNO vide
2. boje su skroz o.k. onak pastelne s malo jacom plavom...
3. ikonice su mi isto o.k.

4. ma... meni je taj NAJBOLJI!   :Razz:

----------


## Bubica

U, onaj crveni mi je baš agresivan, ja sam na smirujućem zelenom.

----------


## Sanja

Ja se slazem s Bubicom. Od crvenog sam bila u soku :D :D :D  , sad sam na zelenom i to mi je cool.  :Smile: 

Inace, od ponudjenih mi je najbolji Last Crusade (http://www.phpbb.com/styles/styles_demo/index.php?s=83), a na drugom mjestu je DesertStorm (http://www.phpbb.com/styles/styles_demo/index.php?s=17).

Sve sam ih jako pazljivo pregledala i moram reci da se apsolutno uzasavam onog skroz crnog (subBlack). Djeluje mi opako.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kate13

Odabrala SubTrail jer mi bas pase zeleno za moje corave oke! Sad idem skicnuti one linkove, pa cemo vidjeti!

----------


## Kate13

Bila, vidjela...Ima ih zgodnih, ali meni se najvise ipak dopao VereorLordOftheRings....
http://www.phpbb.com/styles/styles_demo/index.php?s=76
A sta cete, volim zeleno..... :D

----------


## ivana7997

probala sve

sub silver najbolji

----------


## TeddyBearz

Bravo Ivana!

Sve sam ih pregledala i subSilver mi je i dalje najbolji.

----------


## kobila_suzy

Ja sam prvo stavila crveni i tak je to stajalo.
Onda sam pročitala kaj Muki ima za reč, a pošto je ona pametna žemska a ja obična bivša plavuša, slijedila sam njen izbor. I super je. Hvala Muki  :wink:

----------


## kristina

Zeleno volim zeleno  , smirujuce deluje.
Ali mi nije los ni DesertStorm, redIce i typ.

----------


## lalah

Da baš niko ne spominje kobalt-meni je baš super

----------


## lalah

u stvar phpxp2

----------


## lalah

u stvari mi se vrti u gleavi od skinova

----------


## MARCY

Šta je sad na koncu?
Hoće li biti još koji novi ili ostajemo samo na ovima koje sada imamo?

----------


## ivarica

hoce   :Smile:

----------


## mirakul

ja sam malo proskitala i dijelim glasove:
typ
last crusade
subVereor
redice
play

ja sam za tople boje!

jedino mi JAKO fli smajlić srce, vidim da ga nema ponuđenog pa sam malo tužna  :wink:

----------


## ivarica

miraklu, slican odabir imala je i nasa ekipa   :Smile:  
a i meni se redice jako svida.
preko vikenda bi ih mogli dodati, a mozda i srce uleti   :Smile:

----------


## MARCY

*ivarica*

----------


## Mukica

ja bi jos ove:

      

skinuto s http://www.phpbb.com/styles/gallery/...rrDir=./Smiles

----------


## Mukica

> ja bi jos ove:
> 
>       
> 
> skinuto s http://www.phpbb.com/styles/gallery/...rrDir=./Smiles


buaaaaaaaaaaaa
ZAKAJ se ne vide????

----------


## litala

ja sam tu stavila subTrail jer je opustajuci, a na radnom subSilver jer mi djeluje nekako poslovnije  :Wink:  :Smile: 

a na onoj njihovoj stranici sam pregledala sve i nijedan mi nije ljepsi od ova dva... mozda je samo stvar navike  :Smile:

----------

